# Disable zend multibyte support in mbstring



## Mayhem30 (Feb 18, 2016)

How can I disable zend multibyte support in mbstring?

`phpinfo` shows this :

```
Zend Multibyte Support:  provided by mbstring

zend.multibyte: Off Off

mbstring
Multibyte Support:  enabled
```


----------

